# Is this bio-spira ???



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

No this is: http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/ml_biospira.asp


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zombietime said:


> No this is: http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/ml_biospira.asp










yup that is.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah 90black, get some Bio-Spira. Then you won't have to deal with the fishless cycle and the ammonia and everything. This stuff will cycle your tank usually in a few days, versus the month.









*Note to everyone else: I'm referencing from his other thread.








~Taylor~


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yeah 90black, get some Bio-Spira. Then you won't have to deal with the fishless cycle and the ammonia and everything. This stuff will cycle your tank usually in a few days, versus the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really ? Any more information on this stuff ? So I will use the stress coat to eliminates toxic chlorine, then this bio-spira, and thats it ? No draining needed ?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

90blackcrx said:


> Yeah 90black, get some Bio-Spira. Then you won't have to deal with the fishless cycle and the ammonia and everything. This stuff will cycle your tank usually in a few days, versus the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really ? Any more information on this stuff ? So I will use the stress coat to eliminates toxic chlorine, then this bio-spira, and thats it ? No draining needed ?
[/quote]

You do need some source of ammonia even with the bio-sphera. the biosphera is simply the bacteira that you are looking to grow. But if there is nothing to feed it it will die. so you wil need to either manually add ammonia or use some large goldfish to crap in the tank until you are sure that the tank is ready to go for your main fish.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

So if i manual add ammonia, then bio-spira, I would not need to drain the tank then would I ? I just did a full water changed, cleaned everything , its 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

90blackcrx said:


> So if i manual add ammonia, then bio-spira, I would not need to drain the tank then would I ? I just did a full water changed, cleaned everything , its 125 gallon tank.


No matter which cycle method you choose, once the cycle is complete, it is best to remove and replace as much water as possible before you acclimate the fish to remove as many nitrAtes as possible. To be honest with you save the bucks and just do a "fishless cycle". I cycled my 125G in just 12 days with pure clear ammonia. If you insist on using Bio-Spira than what i would do is start dropping 125 drops of pure clear ammonia per day (1 drop per gallon). Once you have an ammonia reading throw in the Bio-Spira according to directions. Each 1 ounce pack treats 30 gallons. You can buy them in 3 ounce packages also. I would continue with 125 drops per day until nitrite spike and then reduce ammonia dosage in half till cycle is complete.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> So if i manual add ammonia, then bio-spira, I would not need to drain the tank then would I ? I just did a full water changed, cleaned everything , its 125 gallon tank.


No matter which cycle method you choose, once the cycle is complete, it is best to remove and replace as much water as possible before you acclimate the fish to remove as many nitrAtes as possible. To be honest with you save the bucks and just do a "fishless cycle". I cycled my 125G in just 12 days with pure clear ammonia. If you insist on using Bio-Spira than what i would do is start dropping 125 drops of pure clear ammonia per day (1 drop per gallon). Once you have an ammonia reading throw in the Bio-Spira according to directions. Each 1 ounce pack treats 30 gallons. You can buy them in 3 ounce packages also. I would continue with 125 drops per day until nitrite spike and then reduce ammonia dosage in half till cycle is complete.








[/quote]

wow. That was a slammin response.


----------

